# Realtek ALC882



## godfather007 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello,

*A*rrived here because *I* am using ZFSguru (freebsd FreeBSD 9.1-RC3). Using ZFSguru for storage. It runs on a board which contains a Realtek ALC882 soundcard. I want to install squeeze-slave squeezelite or squeeze play on it and a upnp client so *I* can stream sound to it from a windows machine. Unfortunately the sound system is not recognized. During the boot *I* see:


```
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC882 HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC882 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
```

[cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd] does not give anything.

Is there anything *I* can do to get it running?

Thanks,

Martijn


----------



## neelwebs (Jan 29, 2013)

Try putting this in your /etc/rc.conf

```
snd_driver_load="YES"
```


----------



## godfather007 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi,

*T*hanks for your help. Tried the setting and also read to put it into /boot/loader.conf which *I* tried both:


```
snd_hda_load="YES"
snd_driver_load="YES"
```

Unfortunately no success.

A [cmd=]pciconf -vl[/cmd] gives:


```
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:      class=0x040300 card=0x00000000 chip=0x27d88086 rev=0x01                                                                                                                      hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
```


Maybe it is not possible / driver support?


Thanks,

Martijn


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 30, 2013)

One of the problems with using a customized version of FreeBSD is that it can be hard to tell what they have done.  Is this a full FreeBSD install?  Maybe they just left out the sound modules.


----------



## godfather007 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

i was thinking the same so i installed the distro on virtualbox with ac97 hda. There it showed up so i guess it is an uunsupported device.

According to the creator of that distro it is possible to install from ports and even compile from sources.

This monkey can only do a few tricks so maybe i should not expect too much. Because i would love to make a DVD and do a Bacula backup as well.  ;-)


----------

